# Terri Irwin is "Ripped Like Jesus"



## Little Wing (Sep 15, 2006)

my daughter just did a current event report on Steve Irwin. she came across this pic while doing it and said the school pcs show things much bigger and Terri is "ripped like jesus" that she has unbelievable arms, shoulders and even a muscular look to her neck. pretty cool


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 15, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Sep 15, 2006)

awesome. thanks b reed . that is great.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 15, 2006)

"Ripped like Jesus"? 

Crucifixion diet?


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 15, 2006)

i'm not sure what she does besides lead an incredibly active physically demanding life but it looks good on her. i just hope she is as emotionally strong as she is body wise right now.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 15, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> i'm not sure what she does besides lead an incredibly active physically demanding life but it looks good on her. i just hope she is as emotionally strong as she is body wise right now.



I doubt she is.  Even I cried.... sooo...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 15, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> i'm not sure what she does besides lead an incredibly active physically demanding life but it looks good on her. i just hope she is as emotionally strong as she is body wise right now.







Shes got J-LO Booty...
Plus...  She's single!

I'm told, Foreman is going to tear that up - 

And just before he does her, he says he's going to slap her on the ass and say:
"You're alright little fella... You're alright!"


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 15, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Shes got J-LO Booty...
> 
> Plus...  She's single!
> 
> ...





Steve Irwin's ghost will haunt you.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 15, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Steve Irwin's ghost will haunt you.



Ah, he's a bit grumpy...

Don't worry little rippa, I'om not a predata


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 15, 2006)

OK since I got slammed for my above comments...
(true story)

I must say that the unfortunate timing of the death of Steve Irwin
has undoubtedly left a hole in the lives of his family and friends...

This being said...  I predict that at first glance Terry seems a bit nerdy,
I hope she will prove to be a force in conservationism and carry on the ideals that her late husband truely lived by..

I will go so far as to say I would watch her show if she decides step to the plate...

I did agree with Steve Irwin's enviromental and natural outlook...
and all the jokes I made in bad taste were just that

Thank you
Good night


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 15, 2006)

awww. i think her kids will help her thru this more than anything. and she already is thinking like "that's not what Steve would want."


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 15, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> awww. i think her kids will help her thru this more than anything. and she already is thinking like "that's not what Steve would want."



Does this mean you overlook my tasteless humor?


----------



## KelJu (Sep 15, 2006)

I would hit it.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 15, 2006)

jesus was a little more ripped


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 15, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Does this mean you overlook my tasteless humor?




wasn't really that bad.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 15, 2006)

kenwood said:


> jesus was a little more ripped




i posted this pic in my myspace buddy Rob Dimaggio's comment box. i don't think he approved it though.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 15, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> wasn't really that bad.



So what youre saying is that I was outed for no reason at all then!?!?

If you didn't complain (thank you)
and it wasn't BigDyl...

I guess there was no reason for me to get a threatening message from the mods


----------



## kenwood (Sep 15, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> i posted this pic in my myspace buddy Rob Dimaggio's comment box. i don't think he approved it though.



i didnt know .


----------



## aceshigh (Sep 15, 2006)

kenwood said:


> jesus was a little more ripped



i wonder how many cycles jesus did b4 the crucifixion??


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 16, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> i wonder how many cycles jesus did b4 the crucifixion??



That's terrible.  We all know that when everyone else was having fishes and loaves he was just having fishes.  And he didn't convert his water to wine.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 16, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> That's terrible.  We all know that when everyone else was having fishes and loaves he was just having fishes.  And he didn't convert his water to wine.



Who Cares...

I want to see Terry Irwins WO Split...

Or does she just get big guns from wrasslin crocodiles?
Because then I will have to find some gators to add to my WO


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 16, 2006)

i think her arms look too good for it not to be from working out. but who knows how much she does with her arms every day? even wrangling two active little kids n picking them up all day will do some shaping.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 16, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> i think her arms look too good for it not to be from working out. but who knows how much she does with her arms every day? even wrangling two active little kids n picking them up all day will do some shaping.



BodyBuilding Myth #21:  I can tone or *shape* my arms by doing higher reps.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 16, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> some of us have been here for years and we have established relationships that are far different than two strangers exchanging polite conversation. monkey man could tell me to blow it out my arse and i would know he said it with no ill intent but just as a friendly punch in the arm trying to get an equally playful response. a lot of us have that type of thing going with multiple members. it's kind of our way of rough-housing maybe.
> most of the mods probably know this but i think it's apparent some don't. monkeys posts aren't out of line they are just his way with his closer friends n he is not a troublemaker or an asshole. if i had been upset about what he posted in the Terri Irwin thread i'd have said so. there have been times when we have talked in pms and i know him well enough to know he was just saying come on she'll be ok.
> this is a bodybuilding forum not a fucking sunday school. maybe if we need help from a mod we can let you know but i really think it doesn't serve any purpose to sterilize our conversations and remove the licence to verbally rough-house that has come with years of forging friendships here.



BodyBuilding Myth #21: I can tone or shape my arms by doing higher reps. 
well isn't muscle a shape? n her kids weigh probably 50 and 80 pounds. i know i lifted Tesla n Tyler maybe 20 times a day minimum...


----------

